# Wightlink Ferries Mystery Flag



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Whilst at Lymington today I noticed that the Wightlink ferries are now flying the Red Ensign and the Wightlink Houseflag plus another blue flag with a badge on. Spoke to the shoreside staff to see if this was the Houseflag of the new 'Oz' owners - they were unable to help as they were not even aware a new flag was being flown!

Can anyone provide the answer please?

Peter4447 (Read)


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

That would probably have been the Virgin Radio flag that is flown during the Isle of Wight Music Festival.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for that Moaf - Could very well be the Virgin Radio flag. I am just surprised that the Admin staff did not know, perhaps this is down to a lack of communication (groan!) (Thumb) 
Peter4447


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

Not sure what I can say to that! For some reason they send a flag every year for it. In fact last year, the old man was even given an announcement to make!


----------

